# Behringer iNuke NU1000 Amp Dyno Test



## lucasa.miller (Jan 25, 2012)

Not surprised...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Me either.

In addition to their suspect power rating, it’s distressing that Behringer won’t publish any other specs on these amps. What is the S/N, for instance?

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------

